# 11 week scan suggests a girl... any chance it could still be a boy?



## Ms. Shortie

Hi! So we have a DD and my husband's family is very traditional Chinese and want a boy to continue the family name etc. So I was hoping for his sake that #2 will be a boy but the 11 week u/s suggests that it's a girl. Anyone have a scan so early suggesting girl but have a boy in the end of it all? Maybe one with a tiny penis that was hiding? ;)

Thanks!


----------



## No1showgirl

x


----------



## skunkpixie

At 11 weeks boy and girl genitals look exactly the same. See link. xxx

https://www.baby2see.com/gender/external_genitals.html


----------



## pinkribbon

There is definitely a chance it's a boy!


----------



## rainbowskin

I agree with the others, there is a chance that it's a boy and I'd say it's still 50/50 for you because 11 weeks is much too early for them to determine sex from a scan. In fact, any guesses before 14 weeks I'd take with a grain of salt, Good Luck x


----------



## Nyn

still 50/50 hun! x


----------



## puddycats

Only a very very experienced sonogramer cud tell u, then its stil only a guess


----------



## 12.11.10

Still 50/50 at 11 weeks.


----------



## beth30

My ultrasound at 13-14 weeks suggested girl, but my 19 week scan showed blue.


----------



## SabrinaKat

Agree with others -- far too early. We found out at 16wks and it was confirmed at 20wks....

best wishes


----------



## Ms. Shortie

Thanks everyone for your input. I'll just have to wait it out. My friend's daughter told her mom that my DD was going to have a sister this year (even though they don't know that we're pregnant) while my nephew keeps saying it's a boy. At least 1 of them is going to be right ;).


----------



## rwhite

11 week scans are too early for nubs - 12 weeks is the minimum cutoff for nubs, but 12.5 to 13.5 weeks is better for an accurate guess.

I had a scan at 11.3 weeks with my son and his nub was extremely flat, but he's all boy :thumbup:

But with everything, nubs can be iffy. Sending you blue dust x


----------



## Ms. Shortie

Well a ultrasound tech friend of mine decided to peek at 13 weeks 3 days and no definite penis and a probable 3 line girl. So it looks like I'm out. We're definitely not going to try for a 3rd so I think the family is just going to have to accept that they're not getting their boy. There's a part of me which is really disappointed and also a bit upset... like I was happy with just the 3 of us but wanted to try for a 2nd just to have a boy... and now it's a girl. I know I'll love her when she comes, but it's hard not to be sad.


----------



## rwhite

Don't lose hope yet, 13 weeks is still so incredibly early. I would say 14 but closer to 15 weeks would be the absolute earliest you could really know with a degree of certainty.


----------



## skunkpixie

Well I would still say its not for sure until you have a scan at 16+ weeks. xxx


----------



## Ms. Shortie

Well the 15 week gender ultrasound confirms that it's a girl. I guess since the 13 week suggested it, I have already "mourned" the loss of having a dear son for my dear hubbie. I really wanted to give him what he wanted since we are done having kids after this one. Thank you for all your support!


----------



## rwhite

:hugs: I'm sorry you didn't hear boy. Congrats on your wee girl though x


----------



## skunkpixie

Congratualtions on your lil princess. We have just found out that we will be having a 3rd girl and this is also our last baby. Im by no means dissapointed but do feel a bit bad for hubby as he will never have a son now. xxx


----------



## Baby321

I also feel bad for hubby because he won't have a son. i will be having my fourth girl in just over 3 weeks time. Will be going for a tubal this time. he is not happy to try for another child due to me having sections and also it my be another girl. So have given up xxx


----------



## RussianDoll

The only thing there is to go on at 11 weeks is the nub. Try looking up 'nub theory'. At my 12 week scan, she wouldn't even attempt to have a guess. We got a shot of the nub though, and I posted it on here, where the majority of people said they believe it was a girl. However, I had a massive gut feeling it was a boy, that and the fact I had seen the nub at different angles etc, not just how it was caught on the picture. He was confirmed boy at 20 weeks and again at 28+1. I'd definitely say you're still in for a chance of having a boy!


----------



## jenniferttc1

I'm suprised they said baby looks like a girl. Its far too early to tell weither baby is a boy or a girl at this stage....girls and boys look the same.
You still have a very high chance of baby being a boy


----------

